
Future Pricing for Atlassian Cloud - torbica
https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/cloud/future-pricing
======
ec109685
The slack model of only paying for active users is so much better than paying
for users that may not actually be using the product:

How users are counted towards billing?

"Once users are created they are automatically counted towards billing even if
they don't accept the invite or ever login. A user must be explicitly
deactivated, deleted, or removed from a synced user directory (if you have
Google sync) to not count towards billing. Learn how to add or remove users."

With slack, they are strongly incentivized to keep the product engaging enough
to hold onto users.

~~~
DonnyV
The Slack model works for applications that are constantly being used and is
the center of a persons job. Like chat apps, code editors, creative tools aka
Creative Cloud, Audio Tools, etc. It doesn't work for tools you only use
sparingly. Like backup/recovery tools, database tools, profiling tools, etc.
If you applied the Slack model to the previous set, it would not be
sustainable. Your paying for value not use.

~~~
QuinnyPig
If I'm not using JIRA over the course of a given month, I don't really see why
it makes sense to charge for my seat.

------
strictnein
> "Monthly pricing is progressive

Our monthly pricing is progressive, meaning that we offer volume discounts as
you add more users"

Just to nitpick: It's actually regressive pricing. The larger your
corporation, the less you'll pay per user.

~~~
mc32
It's just a matter of PoV, isn't it?

Maybe the per-user cost of 5,000-user contract is lower than a 25-user
contract.

~~~
HappyTypist
No. Regressive means it reduces as the quantity increases. Regressive pricing
is a good thing for products. Progressive pricing like progressive taxation
would suck!

~~~
mc32
I see your point. Thanks for the clarification.

------
gressquel
Its not huge price jump for everyone. Its just different pricing model.
Companies pay per user instead of ranges like; 1-100 user, 100-500 user,
500-1000 user.

So with the old model if you had 101 user, you would pay the same price as
someone with 499 users. Thats unfair.

~~~
crb002
Massive problem in Fortune 500s. If they have to Atlassian, Git, and Microsoft
ecosystems then bean counters cut off access to large sections of the company.
Programmers are then siloed away from the rest of the organization.

There needs to be a casual read access tier.

~~~
strictnein
It's $1 a month per user after 250 users. If that's not "casual read access
tier" pricing, I'm not sure what is.

~~~
joemaller1
If you've got 250 users, you've probably got someone to manage these costs
too. If you've got 12-40 users and much tighter operating budgets, read-only
users get kind of costly.

------
shawkinaw
Wow, the marginal cost of that 11th user is ridiculous ($67/mo).

------
kogepathic
I really wish they would extend per user licensing to their on premise version
as well.

It's completely stupid that if you are one user over the limit, you have to
pay for the next block of licenses. It's a huge cost increase for one more
user.

~~~
shermozle
The attitude is pretty simple: if the company is stupid enough to insist on
self-hosting, they can afford stupid prices. Support on-premise is expensive.

~~~
svanwaa
Some industries (financial for example) have to meet regulatory/audit
requirements that don't allow for cloud hosting.

~~~
kejaed
Aerospace and defence too.

------
pbreit
Headline edited to "huge price jump" which seems inaccurate.

~~~
copperx
Going from $10/mo to $77/mo for going from 10 to 11 users might be a big deal
for a small company.

~~~
__float
I think it's quite a nice introductory deal to get JIRA and Confluence for
$10/month total for 10 users, since they let you keep that price regardless
the time you've been using it.

I don't think making a comparison to the price for 11 users at $7/user is
really fair.

------
sofaofthedamned
It actually looks like the way that they should have done the pricing
originally. Not that i'm a fan of Atlassian as i'd rather use open-source
alternatives, but this seems fairer.

Am I wrong?

------
smarx007
The new pricing model does not actually seem like a "huge pricing jump", but
this makes me think for how long Trello will remain free...

~~~
HappyTypist
Trello said they're staying free forever.

------
bdcravens
Not for small teams:

> However, if you have 10 users or fewer, pricing will continue to be $10 for
> up to 10 users.

------
dstaheli
Comparing, Microsoft Team Services pricing is based on team size, but the
brackets are more granular. [https://www.visualstudio.com/team-
services/](https://www.visualstudio.com/team-services/)

------
budman1
too expensive at any price.

------
nsp
I

